# is there a good roof shoe?



## 1985gt

Skate shoes (vans, Ect..) For slopes, Redwing steel toes for flat. Would explain why my Redwings are worn out and my Vans have retired to the garage for mowing shoes...


----------



## plazaman

sneakers usually ...


----------



## guardiankevinh

1985gt said:


> Skate shoes (vans, Ect..) For slopes, Redwing steel toes for flat. Would explain why my Redwings are worn out and my Vans have retired to the garage for mowing shoes...


Of course, they have boots called cougar paws....awesome shoes! Ur able to walk on just bout anything but do remember u still can fall off, they are way better then the sneaker.. I believe they have a cougar paw website, just go to google and it will pop up. They cost about $145 but its $145 that will potentially save your life...


----------



## 1985gt

We have slip on booties like that for metal roofs, IMHO they suck, a good pair of tenny's and if worse comes to worse kick the sides of your feet out against the standing seam and squat. As far as asphalt shingles boots for lower slopes tenny's for up to maybe 7/12 after that I dont get on them anyway. Most of the stuff I walk is nice and level, there are times though...


----------



## PortServConst

*Roofing Shoes*

I use Merrells, they are around $100 a pair but they are worth it. I have had mine for two years now and use them just for roofing. They let my feet breath and the grip on them is great for any roof. I have tried other shoes and they do not even come close to Merrells.


----------



## alanorellen

All my 18 year old company does is clean rain gutters. I started using "shoes for crews" several years ago with great success. They are non-skid "sneakers" made for the restaurant trade. Anyone else use them?


----------



## ABeckettConstru

*good roofing shoe*

I have found that K-Swiss Limited Edition is the best shoe I ever used for traction. They have a very spongy sole. The only down fall is you have to pound out or rub off the grits once and a while because they'll get stuck in the sole. I have heard a few times now about the Converse All-Star high top canvas basketball shoes. aka "chuck taylors". I think I will give them a try. One other thing that works phenominal is the insides of couch cushions. Or seat cushions of the same material that is about 4 inches thick or so.


----------



## tenon0774

guardiankevinh said:


> Of course, they have boots called cougar paws....awesome shoes! Ur able to walk on just bout anything but do remember u still can fall off, they are way better then the sneaker.. I believe they have a cougar paw website, just go to google and it will pop up. They cost about $145 but its $145 that will potentially save your life...


:thumbup:
Thanks.


----------



## ZackyBundles

Adidas cross trainer or ball shoe...preferably with a plastic side of some kind for wear


----------



## ABeckettConstru

*shoes for crews*



alanorellen said:


> All my 18 year old company does is clean rain gutters. I started using "shoes for crews" several years ago with great success. They are non-skid "sneakers" made for the restaurant trade. Anyone else use them?


I have used them . they're not bad actually.


----------



## Roofcheck

PetulantToiler said:


> still fairly new to this business. i've been asking around for a while now and can't find a good roof shoe. i know it all depends on the person wearing it, but i was wondering if you have any suggestions i might not have heard of. i have yet to buy into the whole cougarpaws phenom. some have told me that all they do is provide a false sense of security. others have told me to check into merrell or columbia hiking shoes.
> 
> so i guess what i'm asking is, what do you prefer to wear when you're on a 7/12+ roof and why?


A harness... and running shoes.


----------



## Ninjaframer

Adidas shell toes are sticky SOB's. I've been sheetin 8/12's wearing them for years. On a related note- I hade a guy come to work on roof sheetin day with some ruby red, sparkly high tops. He still gets called Dorothy but he says the stick good.


----------



## Sambeiler

When I was in roofing full time I started using "Wolverine Dura Shocks" and never went back to anything else. They are very light weight but yet provide great ankle support plus the best traction over anything else I ever used. I can walk a 10/12 easily when the roof isn't hot. They are about 100 buck a pair but well worth it! Went through a few pairs in a years time


----------



## ShookRoofing

I can tell you, what not to wear, boots, sandals, our any kind of harde,shoe, the softer so.le, the better


----------



## madrina

Don't wear stilettos either..


----------



## FSCROB

My guys swear by cougarpaws


----------



## stlouisroofing

*Nikes*

I wear a pair of comfortable Nike running shoes/casual. Can stand on a 10/12 but obviously can't move around but they are great comfortable and reliable

I also bought some nike boots they have been the best cold weather roofing boots I have ever owned


----------



## Rick229

*Roofing Shoe*

For grip it is the deck shoe, the cheap white vans style deck shoe have the best grip on any pitched roof, for comfort now I resort back to my Duluth Lace to toe roofing boot, they run around $200, they also stick to a roof well. Best thing to use on a roof is an old couch cushion forget shoes....lol..... Just depends on your age cause when I was younger I did not care about comfort. I made alot less money back then too......


----------



## Vpa

*Shoe choices*

1. Very steep roofs = Cougar paws
2. all other roofs = Lowes sell a great roofing shoe


----------



## anonymous83

New balance running shoes have great grip an that's my number one pick for roofing. Believe it or not but if you got to wear steel toes the brahma dark brown steel toes from Walmart have good grip on roofs. I've been roofing for ten years an I mostly roof commercial metal roofs an use one or the other when working. As far as steep roofs like 10/12+ who can say anything will give you superior traction on something like that. Trial an error an most importantly what makes you comfortable as far as keeping you gripped to the roof instead of falling to the ground.


----------



## anonymous83

I forgot to mention stay away from foam like soles cause they are garbage and that trap dirt an dust you can't get rid of


----------



## Designed2Fail

I cant say for every one but these are awesome. From steep shingle,tile and metal roofs these are great for me at least. 

http://www.famousfootwear.com/en-US...aki+Tierra/Mens+Trailmeister+Hiking+Boot.aspx


----------



## jaydee

I have tried a few different hiking boots with good results.

No aggressive tread pattern, shop around..

also, don't forget the couch cushions, :thumbup:


----------

